# feeding locusts



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

what do locusts eat? I feed the crix veg and sandfire cricket food and they get huge but the locusts wont eat anything,I've treid veg,fruit,cereal and as a last resort the crix food but they wont eat or grow and keep dying,there mainly for my tarantula which is why I want them a bit bigger.
any help really appreciated.


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

you can feed them on progrub gutloadin formula and veg or thats what there ment to eat


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Yea, I feed the progrub I get it delived same time as the locusts then I throw in some leaves too. They live for over a week for me in the bag they come in.


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

cabbage try that,


----------



## timmyjones (Oct 5, 2006)

Or you could just cut some grass from your garden weve breed them at school from just a diet of grass


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

The proper grub food is best as well as the veg - because it's gut-loaded so the more goodness the locusts (or any insects) get inside them, the more goodness that eventually gets inside your lizard.


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Progrub from Livefoods Direct or Jurassidiet from most herp stores to gut load.
I feed only locusts to my desert agamas. My locusts live in a large faunarium, plenty of egg box bits to hide in, bits of apple & some salad leaves as well as the gut loading food.
If lots are dying, they may be too cold or not getting enough light. Keep them @ 20deg F and let them see some daylight/artificial lamps for 10 hrs/day for happy fat locusts.
Some of the bits on the bottom of the cage will be shed skins, not dead locusts. *However, if lots are dying, the primary cause will be the cold. *Warm happy locusts eat most leafy things and many fruits. I even give them fruit & veg peelings from the kitchen. One thing they don't tend to eat much is each other (unlike crix). 
Good luck with your locusts, there's a care sheet for locusts on Livefoods Direct website.


----------



## Kerry1 (Jul 17, 2006)

I feed my locusts on normal bug grub and savoy cabbage. I keep them at room temp although they are supposed to be kept warmer I think but they're fine. Had them bout 3 weeks now and only a couple have died


----------

